# Distinctive Holiday Homes Discussion



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 26, 2007)

I am starting this new DHH thread because the other ones are getting too long and off topic.

Here are a few topics I would like to see discussed

1. How many members does DHH have and is anyone here a member ?
2. Is anyone about to join DHH?
3. What will be the impact of the price increase on September 1?
4. Tell us about those great yachts and when will they visit the BVIs or Caribbean.
5. Are any new USA destinations being added?
6. Reviews of the DHH properties.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 26, 2007)

1. 19 + "significant number" = ?

2. considering >



LTTravel said:


> Great. Now to send in my membership material without my wife's knowledge





NAL said:


> I wish I had known about DHH in January when I joined HCC. This is exactly what I was looking for.





valhala said:


> I am considering HCC versus DHH.



latest >



nick@ihug.co.nz said:


> I have spoken to Robert in LA about this today , and we have decide that it is important for you to be sure. So we will offer the following option:
> 
> - If you want to join now during the Charter Phase we will allow you a 100 % refund of your Membership Joining Deposit and a refund of any unused Membership days with no waiting in a queue, if you vacation at one of our properties within 90 days of joining and are not satisfied. After 90 days we will assume you are happy to continue either way if you have not asked to cancel.
> 
> ...



5. 





nick@ihug.co.nz said:


> speed up our focus on Hawaii, St Martin & Miami


----------



## DHH USA (Sep 26, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I am starting this new DHH thread because the other ones are getting too long and off topic.
> 
> Here are a few topics I would like to see discussed
> 
> ...



Hello Steamboat Bill,

In answer to your questions.

1. We currently have 29 memberships in our system and are working with more prospective members who are wanting to join DHH.
2. We are currently working with members of TUG who have completed their applications and are planning on joining Distinctive Holiday Homes as Charter Members. I will let them tell you who they are.
3. I will let TUG members discuss this.
4. Our web site www.d-h-h.com will advise when we have a yacht in place in USA and it's planned destinations.
5. We are working on acquiring a property in South Beach Miami and narrowing in Hawaii and St Martin (Caribbean) at this time. 
6. I will let TUG and DHH members discuss this.

Thank you for your interest, we look forward to welcoming you and TUG members to Distinctive Holiday Homes

Regards

Robert Good
Senior Manager and CEO Property Team Americas


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 26, 2007)

welcome to the non-traditional forum robert, great to have you (and nick) here


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 27, 2007)

DHH USA said:


> 5. We are working on acquiring a property in South Beach Miami and narrowing in Hawaii and St Martin (Caribbean) at this time.



I think that from other posts on this forum others agree, members and potential members value the home and location more than the destination. For example, a large, beautiful, beachfront home is more valuable than a small home with an obstructed ocean view and long walk to the beach. I think that you can get more for you money and a more impressive home in St. Martin than Hawaii. Again there may be alot of Hawaii fans out there, but I think that they would agree that beach front, ski in ski out, a house with a "wow" factor are more important. I hope you take this into consideration in you home purchases.
I am impressed that the CEO and the Senior Manager of DHH have entered this forum. I am sure that this will help your growth and other DC's should take note of you willingness to promptly respond to potential members concerns.


----------



## nick@ihug.co.nz (Sep 27, 2007)

LTTravel said:


> I think that from other posts on this forum others agree, members and potential members value the home and location more than the destination. For example, a large, beautiful, beachfront home is more valuable than a small home with an obstructed ocean view and long walk to the beach. I think that you can get more for you money and a more impressive home in St. Martin than Hawaii. Again there may be alot of Hawaii fans out there, but I think that they would agree that beach front, ski in ski out, a house with a "wow" factor are more important. I hope you take this into consideration in you home purchases.
> I am impressed that the CEO and the Senior Manager of DHH have entered this forum. I am sure that this will help your growth and other DC's should take note of you willingness to promptly respond to potential members concerns.



Yes you are very correct , it is always Location , Location , Location ....we are very focused on this , in fact we have visited many locations 6  - 7 times before finding the right property, that is both stunning and in the right place, no point having a huge beautiful home that is 30 mins from the snow, or beach ....You are very correct about Hawaii the prices there are insane for what you get ... so it has been very difficult to find something that fits, but we never give up  We have a very nice home in Miami (prices are now finally in touch with reality in this city) on a very nice island, right in the heart of South Beach, with a boat dock, and pool with about 70 ft of waterfront ...it will come with a boat for members use ...this is likely to be the very next place we add, followed closely if not before by St Martin as this is also very popular with our European members, and has direct flights from the US and Europe....we will still have to find somewhere in the sun for all the west coasters as well which will likely be Hawaii ahead of Mexico ....before that we will add another 86 ft motor yacht in the Caribbean ... but this requires more US Members, so join so we can add them   You have 5 days left at the charter rate ( soft sales pitch ) ...


----------



## valhala (Sep 27, 2007)

*Clarification for a Newbie on Vacation Days Trial*

-"If you want to join now during the Charter Phase we will allow you a 100 % refund of your Membership Joining Deposit and a refund of any unused Membership days with no waiting in a queue, if you vacation at one of our properties within 90 days of joining and are not satisfied. After 90 days we will assume you are happy to continue either way if you have not asked to cancel."

Say I join as a Charter Member for 1 week membership using the above scenario, and I book for 1 week in Tuscany for June 2008, can I avail of the above exception if I book the Lake Tahoe home for 3 days trial vacation this October 2007 on a Space Available Basis (paying $300/night or is it $1000/night)?

In short, what do I get back if I am not happy - my Membership fee plus my Annual Dues fee (refund: $25,000 + $7000) or is it ( refund $25,000 + $4000 (less the 3 nights stay in Lake Tahoe).

Confused.

Val


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 27, 2007)

nick@ihug.co.nz said:


> You have 5 days left at the charter rate ( soft sales pitch ) ...



Who is stepping up to the plate?


----------



## nick@ihug.co.nz (Sep 28, 2007)

valhala said:


> -"If you want to join now during the Charter Phase we will allow you a 100 % refund of your Membership Joining Deposit and a refund of any unused Membership days with no waiting in a queue, if you vacation at one of our properties within 90 days of joining and are not satisfied. After 90 days we will assume you are happy to continue either way if you have not asked to cancel."
> 
> Say I join as a Charter Member for 1 week membership using the above scenario, and I book for 1 week in Tuscany for June 2008, can I avail of the above exception if I book the Lake Tahoe home for 3 days trial vacation this October 2007 on a Space Available Basis (paying $300/night or is it $1000/night)?
> 
> ...



If you make a booking whatever kind , and left within the 90 days and take the 100 % refund on your joining deposit, you will pay $1,000 per day i.e. as if you were a trial member, even if you had booked them on a SAB basis ....

I hope that clears it up ....


----------



## nick@ihug.co.nz (Sep 28, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Who is stepping up to the plate?



Several TUG BBS members have joined so far ... we have actually had a huge response to the Charter Membership phase and will significantly exceed our own expectations.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 1, 2007)

plan/pricing changes on Jan 1 2008 >

deposit increase of $10K per week

Standard(2) - 1 family week > 0 family weeks
Premium(3) - 2 family weeks > 1 family week, SAB window 90 days > 60 days


ooh Bordeaux listed as future destination now..

question - whats the difference between platinum and corporate? the only difference in numbers is corporate is all family days, and platinum isnt...


----------



## nick@ihug.co.nz (Oct 1, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> plan/pricing changes on Jan 1 2008 >
> 
> deposit increase of $10K per week
> 
> ...



Sorry Programmer typo .... the only change is the price per week will go to up  by 10K ... the main difference between Corporate & Family is it is in the name of a Company vs an individual, you can gift all the days vs 14, and anyone you gift to can be the person responsible for the booking without an employee of the company stay ie clients ... and they will have a temporary login so they can manage their own booking once the Member has made the booking for them ...


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 5, 2007)

glad to hear no benefits are decreasing 

also >



nick@ihug.co.nz said:


> we will announce something i think is quite a cool benefit to our members in the next few days





nick@ihug.co.nz said:


> Will let you know later next year



i presume you will tell prospective members who sign an NDA?


----------



## nick@ihug.co.nz (Oct 5, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> glad to hear no benefits are decreasing
> 
> also >
> 
> ...



At this stage it is still too secret squirrel ..


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 5, 2007)

wow.. so you have to join to find out what it is.. pretty crazy 

so an NDA is part of the membership agreement?


----------



## LTTravel (Oct 5, 2007)

nick@ihug.co.nz said:


> At this stage it is still too secret squirrel ..



Wow, this must be really good!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 7, 2007)

google maps are up! awesome!

first club to implement right? VERY nice job.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 7, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> google maps are up! awesome!
> 
> first club to implement right? VERY nice job.



I wish all DCs would do this!!!!

HCC is starting to do this for their local guides, but it is not on their web site yet.


----------



## LTTravel (Oct 7, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> google maps are up! awesome!
> 
> .



Maybe it's me but the web site is slow and buggy. Anyone hear what the the cool announcement was yet?


----------



## Tedpilot (Oct 7, 2007)

No, I have not heard the news yet either - very curious though.  I do like the google maps but I have problems with their website too - going back and forth between pages.  I do not know if it is my browser or what?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 7, 2007)

Tedpilot said:


> No, I have not heard the news yet either - very curious though.  I do like the google maps but I have problems with their website too - going back and forth between pages.  I do not know if it is my browser or what?



I think the problem is the scripting features of the menu embedded on the left side of the screen...I find it flaky too.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 7, 2007)

i agree i really dislike any scripting etc. i guess they dont want people linking? seems kind of weird.

at least its better than winvian for example.. man is their site ridiculous.  

i think lusso's site is pretty much the best in terms of the properties.

but DHH being the first to have google maps is still great, and they deserve some credit for it IMHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## nick@ihug.co.nz (Oct 7, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> i agree i really dislike any scripting etc. i guess they dont want people linking? seems kind of weird.
> 
> at least its better than winvian for example.. man is their site ridiculous.
> 
> ...



We have Google maps since day one, i guess i need to work harder to make it more  accessible, sorry about that , our site is viewed best with Firefox ...bloody Microsoft's browser is really crap, Explorer 7 is better than 6 ... we are continually trying to have explorer break our site less ...


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 20, 2007)

with corporate plans, can anyone use the SAB nights?


----------



## nick@ihug.co.nz (Oct 24, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> with corporate plans, can anyone use the SAB nights?



Any employee of the company can use them ...


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 24, 2007)

gotcha, thanks.

new coverage >
http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/distinctive-holiday-homes-grand-entrance.html


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 25, 2007)

nick@ihug.co.nz said:


> Several TUG BBS members have joined so far ... we have actually had a huge response to the Charter Membership phase and will significantly exceed our own expectations.



Are any of the TUG members that joined DHH going to come forward and identify themselves so that Bill can add you to the list of DC members, and we can hear about your experiences?  So far the only one listed for DHH is Nick, the CEO...


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 28, 2007)

- 63" Hanse 
+ Auckland 3BR condo with 25" motorboat



> As a Distinctive Holiday Homes Member, you can now book flights on the [Bombardier] Skyjet service at our *special Member rates* and pay for just the flight time you need.



details?

Future
Beach
-St Maarten
-Bay of Islands
-St Tropez
-Greece
-Miami
-Hawaii

City
-Los Angeles
-Sydney
-London
-New York

Countryside
-Bordeaux

Oceans
-63" Hanse
-The World


----------



## nick@ihug.co.nz (Oct 30, 2007)

*Update on DHH*

Howdy all

Here is the latest from us :

"Distinctive Holiday Homes are proud to announce the introduction of our new exclusive private jet service operated in partnership with Bombardier* Skyjet* International - the world's largest provider of business jet charter services, with a fleet consisting of over 920 aircraft and access to over 5,500 airports worldwide.

As a DHH Member, you can now book flights on the Skyjet service at our special "Member's only" rates paying for just the one-way flight time you need. All bookings are handled by DHH on your behalf, and can be made at anytime, with as little as 8 hours advance notice.

You can find out more about Skyjet International at http://www.skyjetinternational.com

Also :

"Living like a superstar has just become possible thanks to the new partnership between Distinctive Holiday Homes and UK-based concierge service Quintessentially, http://www.quintessentially.comwhich now provides all DHH Members with access to unparalleled 24 hour luxury service throughout 28 countries.

Whether traveling at home or around the world, DHH members can be on the VIP list for the world's most exciting events on every continent - 24 hours and 365 days a year. Be it front row seats at fashion shows or impossible-to-book theater tickets and dinner reservations, members receive automatic access and exclusive privileges at the finest gyms, spas, restaurants and nightclubs around the globe.

DHH members also have privileged access to an online events calendar, which lists the hottest happenings around the globe that you won't want to miss - including concerts, festivals and sporting events.

It sounds impossible for all but the most incredibly wealthy, but now it is a standard accessory for all DHH Members, included free each year as part of your DHH Membership."

We are also have some very cool offers for a limited number of New Members for a limited time:

- Join DHH select any Membership plan and we will pay your first years annual Dues.

or 

- Join DHH on our 5 week Corporate or Personal plan and we will give you your first 4 hours of our Skyjet Private Jet service in the US or Europe free, and upgrade your complimentary annual Quintessentially Membership to the "Personal Assistant" level.   


We have also added another home in New Zealand (open Dec 07), a water front Condo with a 30ft boat in the Marina so you can explore all the islands and beaches there are just a few minutes from the city, you can even catch a fish in the harbor and eat it  ( and not get sick ) 

We are going to be adding Miami in the first 1/4 of 08 as well as a 3 bedroom Condo on the ocean in Marina Del Rey , Los Angeles with awesome amenities along with a convertible mustang and a Toyota Prius for those that prefer to protect the environment ..

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 30, 2007)

quintessentially, very cool. that starts at $1500/yr. only negatives i noticed were hotel benefits not being consistently good, and event pricing can be better for £ earners, last i checked. (like compared to circles [for example via amex plat/cent] in the USA)



> upgrade your complimentary annual Quintessentially Membership to the "Personal Assistant" level.


 nice. whats the market value of that?



> 3 bedroom Condo on the ocean in Marina Del Rey


 your unique destinations are a plus IMHO.


----------



## nick@ihug.co.nz (Oct 31, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> quintessentially, very cool. that starts at $1500/yr. only negatives i noticed were hotel benefits not being consistently good, and event pricing can be better for £ earners, last i checked. (like compared to circles [for example via amex plat/cent] in the USA)
> 
> nice. whats the market value of that?
> 
> your unique destinations are a plus IMHO.



The market value is $5000 USD per year ...

Thanks for the positive feedback ....we like that our destinations are unique ...


----------



## dnrb2005 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Member experience*

Hi there,

Just stumbled upon this forum post.

I have been a member of DHH for just over 1 year. Started my membership on the Standard plan (14 included days p.a.) and was so thrilled with the services offered by DHH upgraded my membership to Deluxe (28 included days p.a.) within the first year.

I have stayed at the following properties:

Noosa
Fiji
Tuscany

In addition a family member has stayed at the Auckland property

I can honestly say that the properties are outstanding. The service is mind blowing.

I'm currently booked in for a stay at the Paris property. Intend to book a last minute trip to Fiji over the next couple of months also (work permitting). One of the advantages of DHH is the availability. You can pretty much always book want and when you want.

I have personally met CEO Nick Wood at one of the properties and in person he comes across the same way as he does on these forums - honest and sincere.

The yachts get a lot of mention in these forums as a reason to join DHH due to the value they offer. To be honest I'm not a big fan of boats so this was no reason for me to join. The land based destinations offer such amazing value that these are enough for me.

As you may have gathered, I am thrilled with the experience at DHH and would recommend it to anyone considering joining.


----------

